# Help identifying some weeds



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

So been trying to fight this lawn. I'm putting in a lot of work trying to save it from all sorts of hazards. I've taken pics of the most common weeds I see in my lawn.

I have a pretty bad case of what I know is doveweed and I've been working to get rid of it. Using Image. Seems to kill it. Didn't want to drop the 120 bucks on celsius.

I have Speezone southern for other weeds and have been working on some of them, although these things seem to stick around.

I'm in North Florida and have St augustine turf grass. Think? I had a fungus which I've treated. I also laid an insecticide all within the past few weeks.

Last weed treatment was two weeks ago. The image is doing well against that doveweed, some stragglers are still unaffected that I will retreat.

Anyway I THINK some of these pics are matchweed. Not sure. Thanks


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Not an expert but I see spurge and virginia buttonweed (the little white flowers give it away) in a few of those pictures. The spurge shouldn't be too tough to knock out but the buttonweed might be a different story.Check out this site for I.D. and solutions https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/, very helpful


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

One of those looks like lespedesa to me. I have been fighting both spurge and lespedesa on and off. They are born pregnant. So even treating with MSM or 24D, once you see it it,s already put seeds out. I'm about to do a full on preemergent to get ahead of those two rascals.

Buttonweed: MSM does pretty good, but if I hit the same spot three times with MSM, it's time to use roundup. You got to get ahead of that stuff or it will take over your yard.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> One of those looks like lespedesa to me. I have been fighting both spurge and lespedesa on and off. They are born pregnant. So even treating with MSM or 24D, once you see it it,s already put seeds out. I'm about to do a full on preemergent to get ahead of those two rascals.
> 
> Buttonweed: MSM does pretty good, but if I hit the same spot three times with MSM, it's time to use roundup. You got to get ahead of that stuff or it will take over your yard.


MSM applied as a broadcast spray is a better pre than what is normally used as a pre on broadleaf weeds. MSM has residual effect in soil. That is why there is a warning against creating flower beds, planting ornamentals or other plants in areas previously sprayed with MSM. Many instances of weeds appearing to keep on emerging even though lawn has been sprayed, albeit spot sprayed are because those weeds are emerging in unsprayed parts of the lawn.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

AAHHH, interesting! First, thank you for the correction, and second, looks like I need to quit spot-spraying MSM and just treat the yard when I see it trying to emerge?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What maintains my sanity doing commercial lawn maintenance in an area with a 12 month 365 day weed emergence window is broadcast application of residual products like MSM. Celsius also has residual properties similar to MSM. The people that do not broadcast spray seem to be spraying the same lawn 5-6 times a year. On average, I apply 2-3 weed control applications per year with that number normally decreasing the longer I have been treating an area.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

The Bermuda grass patches you have will be the hardest to kill. I've given up on getting rid of what little I have (so far) in my St Aug.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> What maintains my sanity doing commercial lawn maintenance in an area with a 12 month 365 day weed emergence window is broadcast application of residual products like MSM. Celsius also has residual properties similar to MSM. The people that do not broadcast spray seem to be spraying the same lawn 5-6 times a year. On average, I apply 2-3 weed control applications per year with that number normally decreasing the longer I have been treating an area.


When you say broadcast application do you mean spraying the whole yard rather than just spot spraying?


----------

